# Identifying Pumilio



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

..as far as possible that is.


My guess is that both animals are female since I have them since Decemer 2013 and have had no eggs and not one single call.


Frog 1:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140511/skwxuiim.jpg


Frog 2:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140511/wqv8en4f.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/140511/mkjpqb8u.jpg


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

For me it is difficult - if not impossible - to identify a pumilio from the shape of the body. Just call or eggs can tell us whether it is male or female.


----------

